# Bad news for those waiting for 189/190 invites



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

There May be a severe cut in the number of 189/190 invites if a new category of regional visas are introduced 

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/new-vis...-settle-in-regions-under-pm-s-population-plan

The bulk of the cuts will come under 189/190 from what I understand 

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Is there any impact on currently lodged cases ??

I read that they are planning on bringing this rule. Is it already approved ?

Sorry if these are naive questions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> Is there any impact on currently lodged cases ??
> 
> I read that they are planning on bringing this rule. Is it already approved ?
> 
> ...


Those already invited will not be affected and nor those whose application are being processed 

It may affect those waiting for invites 

The policy will be unveiled later today

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Those already invited will not be affected
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Please, can they delay it for just one week after this Sat invitation round?

Gosh, I just got 85 pts today and they are trying to change something overnight again. So unfair.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1539030075

I’m little worried they might get these new rules effective from this invite round . What will the future for 189/190 invites . Experts need your suggestions


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

But, most of the skilled Migrants are into technical areas. In my opinion, regional areas (except Canberra/Adelaide) in Australia do not have much firms to provide employment to these people. 


On what basis are they planning to place the migrants to regional areas without developing any opportunities for employment? Can someone explain?


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Alan Tudge is making his statement now, you can watch it live from the link in the first post.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

'The visas may require migrants to live outside the major cities for up to five years, using a “combination of encouragement and some conditions”.' 

lol


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Great news, the population minister just said: "there will be more detailed information in the coming weeks or months."

Looks like this invitation round is still safe and unchanged.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

antonychan11 said:


> Great news, the population minister just said: "there will be more detailed information in the coming weeks or month."
> 
> Looks like this invitation round is still safe and unchanged.


I personally think they will still reduce the number of invites in this round

If they keep inviting at full speed, then once the scheme is implemented, there will be nothing remaining to cut

Moreover there is a very important by election on 19th October and lower migration is good optics for the government 

Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There May be a severe cut in the number of 189/190 invites if a new category of regional visas are introduced
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/new-vis...-settle-in-regions-under-pm-s-population-plan
> 
> ...


Just wondering, 189 quotas are based on the calculated shortages for each occupations for a particular year. So, even if for the new regional visa eat away allocations from 189, the shortages problem still remain? so there can't be a way 189 would be affected?

And even if 5 year stay condition is imposed on 189 for the new invitees from the Oct 11 round onwards, how is that practical for eg. IT jobs?out::candle:

So maybe 190 or regional visas quota could be affected??

Sorry if its plain stupidity but it was a thought


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I personally think they will still reduce the number of invites in this round
> 
> If they keep inviting at full speed, then once the scheme is implemented, there will be nothing remaining to cut
> 
> ...


What makes you think they will implement the new strategy in FY 2018/2019? 

If they haven’t even sorted on the details yet, I doubt it would happen before July 2019.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> Just wondering, 189 quotas are based on the calculated shortages for each occupations for a particular year. So, even if for the new regional visa eat away allocations from 189, the shortages problem still remain? so there can't be a way 189 would be affected?
> 
> And even if 5 year stay condition is imposed on 189 for the new invitees from the Oct 11 round onwards, how is that practical for eg. IT jobs?out::candle:
> 
> ...


Logic doesn't apply for politics. If you go through some of the facebook posts by Australians on this news you can clearly see that most of them think 189/190 guys are freeloaders sucking the benefits from centrelink without contributing anything and only causing congestion and price rise in cities. Politicians are aiming for this group knowing none of this is true.

My only solace is that an equal number of Australians believe that regions are not ready for this policy and also there aren't enough jobs, infrastructure, housing and medical facilities there.


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

Will those who have already lodged be affected if they changed the policy?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Logic doesn't apply for politics. If you go through some of the facebook posts by Australians on this news you can clearly see that most of them think 189/190 guys are freeloaders sucking the benefits from centrelink without contributing anything and only causing congestion and price rise in cities. Politicians are aiming for this group knowing none of this is true.
> 
> My only solace is that an equal number of Australians believe that regions are not ready for this policy and also there aren't enough jobs, infrastructure, housing and medical facilities there.


So the cut will be there from 11 Oct onwards? I was expecting ITA with 75 points software engg and DOE 3 October 2018


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Logic doesn't apply for politics. If you go through some of the facebook posts by Australians on this news you can clearly see that most of them think 189/190 guys are freeloaders sucking the benefits from centrelink without contributing anything and only causing congestion and price rise in cities. Politicians are aiming for this group knowing none of this is true.
> 
> My only solace is that an equal number of Australians believe that regions are not ready for this policy and also there aren't enough jobs, infrastructure, housing and medical facilities there.


Funny for a country built on migrants, isn't it?


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> So the cut will be there from 11 Oct onwards? I was expecting ITA with 75 points software engg and DOE 3 October 2018


We don't know yet. The government has the history to change their policies overnight. So, the only thing we are sure now is that this upcoming invitation round (11Oct) will not have any changes.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kerberos said:


> Funny for a country built on migrants, isn't it?


The moment you cross the door, you want it to be shut behind you to prevent overcrowding 

It’s human nature

Cheers


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Can someone please share a link to view the video of full speech?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

antonychan11 said:


> We don't know yet. The government has the history to change their policies overnight. So, the only thing we are sure now is that this upcoming invitation round (11Oct) will not have any changes.


Waiting anxiously for 12 AM,Thursday :brick:
Counting every minute and hour this wait is kiling :clock:


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

newbienz said:


> I personally think they will still reduce the number of invites in this round
> 
> If they keep inviting at full speed, then once the scheme is implemented, there will be nothing remaining to cut
> 
> ...


Hi NewBienz,

Will any policy effect an applicant who will lodge his 189 visa by the end of this week? What I mean to ask is, is it possible that any sort of restrictions can be imposed on person lodging the visa after this policy has been approved?

Thank You


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

@TC this happens every time around elections I guess. Till the bill is passed everything is good. But yes Trump showed his low unemployment no's and boom in stocks after restrictions on immigration, oz being best friend to US might just follow. With recent changes in citizenship application rules this just might follow.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> 
> Will any policy effect an applicant who will lodge his 189 visa by the end of this week? What I mean to ask is, is it possible that any sort of restrictions can be imposed on person lodging the visa after this policy has been approved?
> 
> Thank You


The chances of invites already issued being cancelled are practically nil

But who knows what the future holds
If your documents and funds are in place, don’t delay the application 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> @TC this happens every time around elections I guess. Till the bill is passed everything is good. But yes Trump showed his low unemployment no's and boom in stocks after restrictions on immigration, oz being best friend to US might just follow. With recent changes in citizenship application rules this just might follow.


You don’t need a bill for this as far as I understand 

This can be done by an executive order and can be implemented overnight if they so desire 
They are just adding a layer of new visa category like they did with NZ 189

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Can someone please share a link to view the video of full speech?



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=493962647776181&id=363623854300





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone,

What will be the future for IT jobs after these rules are imposed 


Anzsco code: 261313 (software engineer)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
English: 20
Partner skills: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Do you think the factories and organisations will be implemented in regional areas in the near future?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You don’t need a bill for this as far as I understand
> 
> This can be done by an executive order and can be implemented overnight if they so desire
> They are just adding a layer of new visa category like they did with NZ 189
> ...


Yup that's a fact for sure. I never question your understanding though on matter.

This article is from June, I was referring to

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...-changes-citizenship-bill-be-introduced-month

Also @TC, I got my invite today from vic and nothing on EF has been more informative than your thread.🤩


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

The Minster quoted: 
"Matching the skills of new migrants with the skill shortages in regional and rural areas will be the key to the success of this approach".

In my opinion almost all the rural areas have agriculture based economy, hence I don't think IT jobs will be affected by this new rule (if it's enacted).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> The Minster quoted:
> "Matching the skills of new migrants with the skill shortages in regional and rural areas will be the key to the success of this approach".
> 
> In my opinion almost all the rural areas have agriculture based economy, hence I don't think IT jobs will be affected by this new rule (if it's enacted).


The problem is that they will say that let the companies get the IT employees through 186 sponsorship visa if they have a shortage
They are not touching the 186 program

189/190 will be mainly focused on rural and regional areas

This is my understanding

Cheers


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There May be a severe cut in the number of 189/190 invites if a new category of regional visas are introduced
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/new-vis...-settle-in-regions-under-pm-s-population-plan
> 
> ...


The new visa condition will be placed on a pool of skilled migrants who are not tied to geographic areas — like those sponsored by companies or granted family visas. According to The Australian, this accounts for around 45 per cent of the total intake.

https://www.news.com.au/finance/business/other-industries/the-morrison-government-plans-to-impose-new-visa-conditions-forcing-migrants-to-live-outside-sydney-and-melbourne/news-story/4ff2da818b4bbf5334731d3c694d5697

I beleive they are not targeting 189/190 here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> The new visa condition will be placed on a pool of skilled migrants who are not tied to geographic areas — like those sponsored by companies or granted family visas. According to The Australian, this accounts for around 45 per cent of the total intake.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/finance/business/other-industries/the-morrison-government-plans-to-impose-new-visa-conditions-forcing-migrants-to-live-outside-sydney-and-melbourne/news-story/4ff2da818b4bbf5334731d3c694d5697
> 
> I beleive they are not targeting 189/190 here.


You are reading it vice versa
They are saying that these 45% cannot be targeted

They can only target the balance 55% which is mainly 189/190

Cheers


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The problem is that they will say that let the companies get the IT employees through 186 sponsorship visa if they have a shortage
> They are not touching the 186 program
> 
> 189/190 will be mainly focused on rural and regional areas
> ...


This (again in my opinion) would be highly unlikely. If 186 would suffice, they would not have allocated 10K as ceiling to IT jobs (which is pretty high and nearly matches with the field of Medicine - another critical skill shortage sector in Aus). 

Anyways lets see how it all turns up. It's frustrating when we hear about changes to Immigration, especially after working hard to reach the required points.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mixalisaltous said:


> The new visa condition will be placed on a pool of skilled migrants who are not tied to geographic areas — like those sponsored by companies or granted family visas. According to The Australian, this accounts for around 45 per cent of the total intake.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/finance/business/other-industries/the-morrison-government-plans-to-impose-new-visa-conditions-forcing-migrants-to-live-outside-sydney-and-melbourne/news-story/4ff2da818b4bbf5334731d3c694d5697
> 
> I beleive they are not targeting 189/190 here.


The new visa conditions "would not impact the 25 percent who come on employer-sponsored visas, where a specific company vouches for the migrant, or the roughly 30 percent who come on family reunion visas". 

So where GSM visas are concerned it is likely additional conditions attached to 189 / 190 visas. 

As pundits have pointed out the crux will be enforcement - unless they make the current 189 / 190 a two tiered process like the 489 to 887 and adopt a similar vetting process of where folks have lived and worked (it will probably be new visa sub classes altogether).


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=493962647776181&id=363623854300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Rahul for sharing this.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Well 189/190 are only they can target for now. There are students who pay hefty fee and go home as their jobs are taken by skilled migrants applicants, so this was in consideration for a while. Business visas also is different ball game. 
Plus with contacts of certain skilled migrants working as tradies found with few terror organizations, so it's matter of security as well.
Also there was cases of bogus offers send from onshore fake companies just like h1b visa racket got busted few days back.
But hope everything turns out to be good.


----------



## faysalatil (May 24, 2016)

*Concerned*

Me and my wife received subclass 189 visa in feb'18, we visited Melbourne for one week in apr`18 just to make initial entry but have not permanently moved to Australia yet. We will permanently move to Australia in Jul`19. Will I be forced to live outside Sydney or Melbourne according to new rule?

We plan to move and settle permanently in Melbourne on Jul`19,, should we be concerned and move earlier?

Suggest please.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

My 2 cents on this is : Going forward, there might be a substantial decrease in 189 and corresponding increase in 190 visas. This might curtail IT specific skills ( not too sure if they would want to do that though ) and will target only high pointers. Also, they might make it mandatory to stay 5 years in a regional area to be eligible for citizenship. ( though citizenship might have to be amended for that )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

faysalatil said:


> Me and my wife received subclass 189 visa in feb'18, we visited Melbourne for one week in apr`18 just to make initial entry but have not permanently moved to Australia yet. We will permanently move to Australia in Jul`19. Will I be forced to live outside Sydney or Melbourne according to new rule?
> 
> We plan to move and settle permanently in Melbourne on Jul`19,, should we be concerned and move earlier?
> 
> Suggest please.


Those who have been granted pr under old rules will not be affected 

You can live anywhere you like in Australia as long as your pr is valid, irrespective of when you finally land up here

Cheers


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> kerberos said:
> 
> 
> > Funny for a country built on migrants, isn't it?
> ...


Bang on as always

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Well 189/190 are only they can target for now. There are students who pay hefty fee and go home as their jobs are taken by skilled migrants applicants, so this was in consideration for a while. Business visas also is different ball game.
> Plus with contacts of certain skilled migrants working as tradies found with few terror organizations, so it's matter of security as well.
> Also there was cases of bogus offers send from onshore fake companies just like h1b visa racket got busted few days back.
> But hope everything turns out to be good.


This cannot have a happy ending for 189/190

Political parties across the board are supporting this move

The best case is how many can scrape through before this is implemented 

Cheers


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

No need to panic unnecessarily.. Don't think this will effect everyone..Probably will be a visa layer like NZ189 Visa.. But will affect on 189 invite numbers


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone
This is very scary, cousins living onshore also are much unaware. Hope I get invite tomorrow.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Its unnecessary panic for the time being, from what i see. Yes, the minister has made a statement about forcing new migrants to regional areas. But its too stretch of an imagination to believe that the next couple of189 rounds (Oct, Nov and Dec) will be affected by this.

But surely and definitely, as pointed out, this cannot have a happy ending for 189/190, seeing where things are heading. They could have an executive order any day implementing the above, but for the time being, lets rest easy for a couple of rounds. :amen:


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

Indeed mate.. Let's not jump into conclusion without proper information. There are also few negative outcomes to the government if this goes forward. So let's wait


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> This is very scary, cousins living onshore also are much unaware. Hope I get invite tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


This topic was already published in a local Australian newspaper last month or so, i had seen that clipping. Now this topic has kickstarted in a full swing . Lets wait and see what exactly are they upto ?
Lot of uncertaininty at this moment .
1) How will they handle lodged 189/190 visas in pipeline .
2) Will they stop 189/190 visa and start with a new visa structure to implement this .
3) will they disturb or will this affect existing PR holders and latest grants issued recently .
4) To what extent Visa invite system will be affected .
5) roadmap and implementation date . They can implement with immediate effect too 
6) number of visa invites .

Let us wait for this invite round to see if they cut the number of invites or will they retain the same . They might even glitch out the invite system like the July Invite round . You never know  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

Started getting worried....hopefully the next two rounds wont be affected cause I am very close to be invited....


----------



## swadiarujuta (Jun 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The new visa conditions "would not impact the 25 percent who come on employer-sponsored visas, where a specific company vouches for the migrant, or the roughly 30 percent who come on family reunion visas".
> 
> So where GSM visas are concerned it is likely additional conditions attached to 189 / 190 visas.
> 
> As pundits have pointed out the crux will be enforcement - unless they make the current 189 / 190 a two tiered process like the 489 to 887 and adopt a similar vetting process of where folks have lived and worked (it will probably be new visa sub classes altogether).





jsh5323959 said:


> Started getting worried....hopefully the next two rounds wont be affected cause I am very close to be invited....


When did you submit your EOI n why what score n which code?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The moment you cross the door, you want it to be shut behind you to prevent overcrowding
> 
> It’s human nature
> 
> Cheers


That's so shamefully true, the basic instinct of every human mind


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

Every moment I see such news, it hammers out my heart.

My EOI is non-pro 70 points on 10th of August..

It has been more than 10 years that I spent in Australia for PR. 

Hopefully, even with the new implementations that might take effect any soon, it will still give a chance to people.


----------



## SumitWadhawan (Oct 27, 2016)

Guys, chill! Just watch from 32 mins onwards.


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

What do you mean by 32 mins onwards?

Is anything happening?


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

SumitWadhawan said:


> Guys, chill! Just watch from 32 mins onwards.


What do you mean by 32 mins onwards?

Is anything happening?


----------



## SumitWadhawan (Oct 27, 2016)

Rahul_AUS said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=493962647776181&id=363623854300
> 
> A guy at 32nd asked the same question everyone is asking here. Watch it yourself and get your answer.
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

SumitWadhawan said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just checked the speech by Alan Tudge. At around 32mins of the speech, he mentions that in _"weeks and months"_ of time, he will give out more detail about the implementation.

Yet, we have to know that this implementation could take on effect anytime from now without any notice just like how many visa conditions for skilled migration scheme have changed.


----------



## SumitWadhawan (Oct 27, 2016)

ChemEng11 said:


> I just checked the speech by Alan Tudge. At around 32mins of the speech, he mentions that in _"weeks and months"_ of time, he will give out more detail about the implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, we have to know that this implementation could take on effect anytime from now without any notice just like how many visa conditions for skilled migration scheme have changed.




Regardless of whatever the new policy is going to be like, it is very unlikely that the changes would be retrospective. 

Remember the last time they tried to retrospectively halt citizenship applications? The bill stalled!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

SumitWadhawan said:


> Regardless of whatever the new policy is going to be like, it is very unlikely that the changes would be retrospective.
> 
> Remember the last time they tried to retrospectively halt citizenship applications? The bill stalled!
> 
> ...


Yea true, the amendment on the citizenship application was stalled. 

But for this case, it seems like all the parties are happy with the idea of forcing immigrants into the regional areas. 

And as some said, this implementation could be done without even having the bill proposed. 

But nevertheless, we all gotta wait and see.. (sigh)


----------



## SumitWadhawan (Oct 27, 2016)

ChemEng11 said:


> Yea true, the amendment on the citizenship application was stalled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Totally agreed! However, nothing as drastic can be implemented immediately without having any transition/grandfathering period, forget about retrospective change. 

I also agree with people mentioning in the thread that 189/190 invitations could slow down, but they won’t be stopped straightaway and people who already have their applications under process would be fine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi everyone 
So what is the verdict than.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

they are pushing all new migrants to these regional areas without considering of appropriate job available ?
what can a IT guy do in country side ? teach a kangaroo how to use ERP ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> they are pushing all new migrants to these regional areas without considering of appropriate job available ?
> what can a IT guy do in country side ? teach a kangaroo how to use ERP ?


Look at the other side of the coin

If there is a congestion , where will the IT guy live in the city ?
In his car ?

If your skills are in demand, they expect your employer to sponsor you

Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Can he work in cities travelling from regional areas?


newbienz said:


> Look at the other side of the coin
> 
> If there is a congestion , where will the IT guy live in the city ?
> In his car ?
> ...


Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Can he work in cities travelling from regional areas?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


From what I gather, it will be just like 489

You will have to live AND work in regional areas only
Travelling to the city to work again causes a massive traffic problem

I used to commute to my office in 15 mins and within 8 months it had increased to 25-30 mins
It’s getting unmanageable in Melbourne 
Many of my colleagues are spending 2 hours commuting everyday each side
If you can’t afford to pay 1.5M you cannot get a decent house in Eastern suburbs of Melbourne 

Cheers


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Also remember that regional Australia does not imply you need to go live in the Outback.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pcdfrost said:


> Also remember that regional Australia does not imply you need to go live in the Outback.


Anything other then Sydney and Melbourne and maybe Brisbane and Perth should be allowed

Cheers


----------



## Heria (Oct 9, 2018)

Anywhere but Darwin, that is.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChemEng11 said:


> I just checked the speech by Alan Tudge. At around 32mins of the speech, he mentions that in _"weeks and months"_ of time, he will give out more detail about the implementation.
> 
> Yet, we have to know that this implementation could take on effect anytime from now without any notice just like how many visa conditions for skilled migration scheme have changed.


I got calls from my friends in india 

It’s making headlines there also
The Indian press would not have picked it up if it was just a proposal 

Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> From what I gather, it will be just like 489
> 
> You will have to live AND work in regional areas only
> 
> Cheers


In that case, I feel that the companies may setup in regional areas in near future, which will increase the economy.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> In that case, I feel that the companies may setup in regional areas in near future, which will increase the economy.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


That’s the whole idea


If my company moves out of Melbourne to a scenic regional area, I will be the first one to apply for a transfer

Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> From what I gather, it will be just like 489
> 
> You will have to live AND work in regional areas only
> Travelling to the city to work again causes a massive traffic problem
> ...




Why not make 489 a PR n tied to regional area like 190 is tied to a state?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Why not make 489 a PR n tied to regional area like 190 is tied to a state?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that is what the minister has in mind
He must be just ironing out the implementation part to ensure iron clad compliance 

Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I think that is what the minister has in mind
> 
> He must be just ironing out the implementation part to ensure iron clad compliance
> 
> ...




If that is the case, what do you suggest for me? I have got a 489 SA invite but I am close to getting 189 in next 2-3 rounds as well. So should I wait or go n apply visa under 489.

My anzsco 263111 points 70 doe 10th June 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> If that is the case, what do you suggest for me? I have got a 489 SA invite but I am close to getting 189 in next 2-3 rounds as well. So should I wait or go n apply visa under 489.
> 
> My anzsco 263111 points 70 doe 10th June 2018
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## Nedsrtark (Aug 23, 2017)

*Current PR*

Dear All


Will Current PR will be effected?? As i Heard from minister at 33:20 that this proposal is for " Future migrants are coming in to the county" Did I understand it Correct?

We are plan to Permanent move after 1 month, should we wait till official announcement ?


Thanks


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

I would go ahead as planned. But thats just my opinion


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> Will Current PR will be effected?? As i Heard from minister at 33:20 that this proposal is for " Future migrants are coming in to the county" Did I understand it Correct?
> ...


Those who already have a PR or have even applied for one under old rules, will not be affected
It’s for future invites

Relax. No need to change any plans


Cheers


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi NB sir 

With 80 points I am expecting invite in tommorow round for 189 visa subclass.
What does these changes hold for me and family. Totally disheartened by bad news. 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi NB sir
> 
> With 80 points I am expecting invite in tommorow round for 189 visa subclass.
> What does these changes hold for me and family. Totally disheartened by bad news.
> ...


I don’t predict invites

But with 80 points, I don’t think you need to despair

It’s not as if 100% of the 189 will be stopped
They will halve the invites maybe, but with 80 points you are safe 

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

*what is the news for 70+5 pointers*

hi all are they going to stop 190 or is this new will come in to action after 2019 july please anyone can elaborate


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nelutla said:


> hi all are they going to stop 190 or is this new will come in to action after 2019 july please anyone can elaborate


No one has a clear idea till now on this. Most probably they may do it after some months or weeks.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> No one has a clear idea till now on this. Most probably they may do it after some months or weeks.


thanks for the reply but normarly they vl change every july of the year


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nelutla said:


> thanks for the reply but normarly they vl change every july of the year


We cannot say like that, because from my 1.5 years of experience in this immigration watching one thing I can say. July is just another date, they can change within seconds no one is there to ask.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nelutla said:


> hi all are they going to stop 190 or is this new will come in to action after 2019 july please anyone can elaborate


There are no dates as such as yet but July 2019 is far fetched

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There are no dates as such as yet but July 2019 is far fetched
> 
> Cheers


thanks Nb but there is no clear idea how they are going to implement this plan and when


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nelutla said:


> thanks Nb but there is no clear idea how they are going to implement this plan and when


I think the Wentworth Bye election results may have a lot of bearing on how this unfolds

Cheers


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> No one has a clear idea till now on this. Most probably they may do it after some months or weeks.


Trying to analyse this development and feel that 190 state sponsorships might not be the ones to be affected. NSW and Victoria are the biggest sponsors for the simple reason that most big businesses are housed there which are growing. These states need to fill IT, Engineering, Medicine, Hospitality and more jobs hence they will continue sponsoring.

In my opinion, there would be certain ANZCOS which could immediately qualify for mandatory regional stay, not all. They could come up with a subclass of 189 for certain ANZCOS. All in all, there might be some impact on 189 invites but it does not seem practical for them to make living in regional areas for all occupations. Guess that is what they might be debating right now.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I feel like they will make 190 and 489 one with similar conditions of 5 years. 189 will be wholely affected anyway.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I think the Wentworth Bye election results may have a lot of bearing on how this unfolds
> 
> Cheers


Exactly...let the elections get over post we would see a clearer picture. Guys they had to come up with something substantial to please the voters and opposers. They have nailed it...right in the bulls eye.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

https://www.9news.com.au/2018/10/09/05/57/population-plan

"Sending migrants to regional areas, and less populated states, is part of a four-part strategy being considered. The government hasn’t yet decided where the migrants might be sent, or under what conditions."



It´s clear from the above that it will be a four-part strategy and that the government hasn´t decided yet under what conditions. This gives me some hope that tomorrow´s round won´t be affected..


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi

Reported in leading Indian news portals and most credible ones. Sleep is out of system now.


https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/wan...sydney-or-melbourne-may-be-off-limits-1928954

Thanks and Regards


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Australian farmers have been crying out for a special agricultural visa for a long time so this could be a new category coming out.

Mr Tudge said yesterday that they would need to match migrants' skills to the regional skills shortages so I expect a very different list of priority occupations for these regional visas. He also said that they are considering giving economic incentives to migrants settling there. However, at the moment there are no specific details. 

Judging by his comments I think they are planning to fill the demand for ICT and other high skilled workers mainly via employer sponsored temporary visas. There might be a decrease in 189 invites and an increase in 190 as states are already nominating the occupations they really need. In any case I think they will go ahead with granting a temporary visa to start with and only giving migrants PR after at least 2 years working in Australia.

Labour has said that if they win the election they will make changes to the migration program so changes are coming no matter who wins.

One thing to bear in mind is that the whole of South Australia is considered a regional area and that includes Adelaide, which has over 1 million inhabitants. The SA Premier has said that he wants to increase the population in that state by 15000 people per year. Darwin and Hobart are also considered regional.

What everyone is worried about is how to make sure that people who have a regional condition on their visa stay in that region. Mr Tudge didn't elaborate but said that they need to keep people from moving to Sydney, Melbourne and South East Queensland (Brisbane and the Gold Coast). He didn't mention what the penalties would be but I guess that revoking the visa would be a strong possibility.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> What everyone is worried about is how to make sure that people who have a regional condition on their visa stay in that region. Mr Tudge didn't elaborate but said that they need to keep people from moving to Sydney, Melbourne and South East Queensland (Brisbane and the Gold Coast). He didn't mention what the penalties would be but I guess that revoking the visa would be a strong possibility.


They aren't having much luck keeping the 190 in their nominated states. Maybe more procedures the migrants have to do so the government can keep track of them.


----------



## aman05 (Oct 11, 2018)

plcaau said:


> What makes you think they will implement the new strategy in FY 2018/2019?
> 
> If they haven’t even sorted on the details yet, I doubt it would happen before July 2019.


I just hope that is correct.


----------



## aman05 (Oct 11, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> Its unnecessary panic for the time being, from what i see. Yes, the minister has made a statement about forcing new migrants to regional areas. But its too stretch of an imagination to believe that the next couple of189 rounds (Oct, Nov and Dec) will be affected by this.
> 
> But surely and definitely, as pointed out, this cannot have a happy ending for 189/190, seeing where things are heading. They could have an executive order any day implementing the above, but for the time being, lets rest easy for a couple of rounds. :amen:


Very well said :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A Lot will depend on the results of the Wentworth bye election

I think over this weekend the debate on immigration will start again in a big way

Cheers


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

I have a small doubt. DHA says 200,000 people are migrating every year. I assume 10 % (20,000) would be from 189 pathway, who do not have any legal or moral obligation to settle down in rural Aus. By modifying rules for these migrants, will it make a big difference?

Just curious how 200,000 migrants entering Aus via different pathways.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sameer_vbd said:


> I have a small doubt. DHA says 200,000 people are migrating every year. I assume 10 % (20,000) would be from 189 pathway, who do not have any legal or moral obligation to settle down in rural Aus. By modifying rules for these migrants, will it make a big difference?
> 
> Just curious how 200,000 migrants entering Aus via different pathways.


Here you go

189 is about 44,000

Stream and Category	2017-18	2018-19
Skill stream
Employer Sponsored	48,250	48,250
Skilled Independent	43,990	43,990
State & Territory & Regional Sponsored	28,850	28,850
Business Innovation & Investment Program	7,260	7,260
Distinguished Talent	200	200
Skill Total	128,550	128,550
Skill % of Program	68.9%*	68.9%*
Family Stream
Partner	47,825	47,825
Parent	8,675	8,675
Other Family	900	900
Family Total	57,400	57,400
Family % of Program	30.8%*	30.8%*
Special Eligibility	565	565
Total	186,515	186,515
Child (not subject to a ceiling)	3,485	3,485
* As a percentage of the Migration Program.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

Cheers


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi

I applied for Anzco code 233211(civil engineer) with 65 points on 14 may 2018..
Now I increased my points in pte to 20 and updated my DOE yesterday ( 20 Oct 2018) with 75 points..

So is it reasonable to expect an invite on 11 November ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> 189 is about 44,000
> 
> ...




Hi NB,

I applied as a family of 4. Does this mean the three dependents will be counted in the 44,000 numbers OR they come under some other category?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Sifreh said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for Anzco code 233211(civil engineer) with 65 points on 14 may 2018..
> Now I increased my points in pte to 20 and updated my DOE yesterday ( 20 Oct 2018) with 75 points..
> ...




Yes you will get!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> Yes you will get!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!! Thanks mate 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I applied as a family of 4. Does this mean the three dependents will be counted in the 44,000 numbers OR they come under some other category?
> 
> ...


They will come in 44,000
The thumb rule is 1.8 applicants per application 

That why you will see about 25,000 invites for 44,000 immigrants 

Cheers


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello Experts,

Any new developments regarding impact of this discussion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sameer_vbd said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Any new developments regarding impact of this discussion?
> 
> ...


There is no news till now. So consider this thread as closed until we have an official confirmation on the same.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> There is no news till now. So consider this thread as closed until we have an official confirmation on the same.




Sometimes, No news is a good news! Thanks josygeorge000!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sameer_vbd said:


> Sometimes, No news is a good news! Thanks josygeorge000!


Bravo.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Bravo.


There is no latest update nor informations . I think this will quite till we hear something from the election campaigns . Or might pick up from Jan . Lets wait and watch 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> There is no latest update nor informations . I think this will quite till we hear something from the election campaigns . Or might pick up from Jan . Lets wait and watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is coming in January?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Anyone having any predictions for 65 pointers to get invitation???


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

To me personally , the threat they issue on immigration has only been news and only news so far. The invite trend has only increased. The news has only been causing unnecessary panic. Totally unnecessary. It is like you release the teaser of the movie which is slated to release a year later.

Why to do so ? . The points threshold has increased only due to the global competition , the awareness that it has gained in recent years , shutdown in US by trump on GC. As simple as that to me.

I myself have posted here several times panicking about the immigration programme but bloody nothing has changed except for the awareness it has gained from wider audience across the globe. In fact , 2613xx has seen a steady increasing curve on the maximum threshold.

I have seen experts including NB stating that the sudden pause in the invites last year was to decrease the processing time of GRANT and then resume everything back to normal when the processing is stabilised.

But I have only seen an irregular unpredictable trend where after July 11th.

I don't see an alibi towards the pattern and the hypothesis is not convincing so far at all.

So guys and aspirants just buckle up and do what is needed to stay in the competition. While we discuss things here , there are many who have already gone so far ahead in the race.

Get yourself going in the race because the rules of the competition still remains the same.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> To me personally , the threat they issue on immigration has only been news and only news so far. The invite trend has only increased. The news has only been causing unnecessary panic. Totally unnecessary. It is like you release the teaser of the movie which is slated to release a year later.
> 
> Why to do so ? . The points threshold has increased only due to the global competition , the awareness that it has gained in recent years , shutdown in US by trump on GC. As simple as that to me.
> 
> ...


good one bala...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> To me personally , the threat they issue on immigration has only been news and only news so far. The invite trend has only increased. The news has only been causing unnecessary panic. Totally unnecessary. It is like you release the teaser of the movie which is slated to release a year later.
> 
> Why to do so ? . The points threshold has increased only due to the global competition , the awareness that it has gained in recent years , shutdown in US by trump on GC. As simple as that to me.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> What is coming in January?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The drama, since elections are due for next year . Nothing else .


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> To me personally , the threat they issue on immigration has only been news and only news so far. The invite trend has only increased. The news has only been causing unnecessary panic. Totally unnecessary. It is like you release the teaser of the movie which is slated to release a year later.
> 
> Why to do so ? . The points threshold has increased only due to the global competition , the awareness that it has gained in recent years , shutdown in US by trump on GC. As simple as that to me.
> 
> ...


Well said bala


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

The NSW government has set up up an expert panel to build a case for lower immigration amid frustration the state is under population pressure:

https://www.news.com.au/national/br...om2Qjc3NvTi63X2AMpQsV4NUGXfz4oy_AK3_YyoTF2f5Q

It will take time to get the final report and present it to the Federal Government but it is clear that NSW will keep trying to reduce immigration to the state.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Will oz also implement birth right citizenship like trump did. They seem to closely follow trump. That will generate more revenue though.

NSW premier herself is child of armenian migrant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Will oz also implement birth right citizenship like trump did. They seem to closely follow trump. That will generate more revenue though.
> 
> NSW premier herself is child of armenian migrant.


Oz has already implemented it
Unless one of the parents are pr holders or citizen, a child born in Australian soil also does not get citizenship 

This is what I think trump is also proposing to do
Currently even if a person is illegally in USA, the child will be a citizen if he is born on USA soil

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> Oz has already implemented it
> Unless one of the parents are pr holders or citizen, a child born in Australian soil also does not get citizenship
> 
> This is what I think trump is also proposing to do
> ...


It's been that way in Australia since 1986.


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

*Hello, when do you guys think I might get an invitation ?

190 New South Wales

Production engineer 233513 

Date of effect: 4 October 2018

Points: 75

Thanks *


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Will oz also implement birth right citizenship like trump did. They seem to closely follow trump. That will generate more revenue though.
> 
> NSW premier herself is child of armenian migrant.


It’s the other way round 

Trump is implementing the policies of Australia, be It skilled immigration based on points 
or zero tolerance for illegal immigrants despite world uproar 
and now citizenship to all born in USA soil

Cheers


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Hello, when do you guys think I might get an invitation ?
> 
> 190 New South Wales
> 
> ...




Though this message is not relevant to the thread I can respond being an 233513. Is it 70+5(state nomination)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

*oh yeah it is*


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *oh yeah it is*




Despite NSW listed 233513 they haven’t invited any to my knowledge. I recommend you improving another 5 points to get a 189 invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s the other way round
> 
> Trump is implementing the policies of Australia, be It skilled immigration based on points
> or zero tolerance for illegal immigrants despite world uproar
> ...


Yup got it now.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Do you guys think this will affect the invitation number for the following months?



kiwifruit said:


> The NSW government has set up up an expert panel to build a case for lower immigration amid frustration the state is under population pressure:
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/national/br...om2Qjc3NvTi63X2AMpQsV4NUGXfz4oy_AK3_YyoTF2f5Q
> 
> It will take time to get the final report and present it to the Federal Government but it is clear that NSW will keep trying to reduce immigration to the state.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> Do you guys think this will affect the invitation number for the following months?


It is good to consider all the happenings around immigration, but IMHO unless their is something solid already out to hamper invitations should not worry much.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Finally PM reveals the number...

Scott Morrison says he “expects” the cap on Australia’s migration intake to be slashed by 30,000, promising an improvement in how the country manages population in its “clogged” cities.

The Prime Minister said his government would look to reduce the yearly cap of 190,000 as recent immigration figures were about 30,000 below that limit, and emphasised that temporary as well as permanent visas would need to be considered as part of changes.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10151189113289978&id=45388134977&ref=bookmarks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Finally PM reveals the number...
> 
> Scott Morrison says he “expects” the cap on Australia’s migration intake to be slashed by 30,000, promising an improvement in how the country manages population in its “clogged” cities.
> 
> ...




What should we infer from this? Is this going to reduce the 2500 number in the next round?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Pnarang3 said:


> What should we infer from this? Is this going to reduce the 2500 number in the next round?


According to this there will be an officially revised cap for the next financial year (from July 2019):

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/enough-enough-enough-pm-to-cut-australia-s-migration-intake

However, I think it's likely that the actual figure for this year will match last year's. For that to happen they will either reduce the number of 189 monthly invites from January or limit the invites from the states. NSW hasn't invited many people so far this financial year and wants to halve the number of immigrants coming to the state. As the Prime Minister has said that from next year on the states will decide their immigration targets, you can expect a new policy that will have regional caps.


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> According to this there will be an officially revised cap for the next financial year (from July 2019):
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/enough-enough-enough-pm-to-cut-australia-s-migration-intake
> 
> However, I think it's likely that the actual figure for this year will match last year's. For that to happen they will either reduce the number of 189 monthly invites from January or limit the invites from the states. NSW hasn't invited many people so far this financial year and wants to halve the number of immigrants coming to the state. As the Prime Minister has said that from next year on the states will decide their immigration targets, you can expect a new policy that will have regional caps.


Don't they always reduce the number of invites around December? I really hope that they don't cut the quotas by too much because I'll have enough points in february when my age reaches 25 and it would really suck to miss out on the invitation when most of my friends who graduated with me got invited simply because they were a year older than me. However, I think they will need to cut the numbers in the future because the current level of migration into Sydney and Melbourne is unsustainable.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

downUnderTheHood said:


> Don't they always reduce the number of invites around December? I really hope that they don't cut the quotas by too much because I'll have enough points in february when my age reaches 25 and it would really suck to miss out on the invitation when most of my friends who graduated with me got invited simply because they were a year older than me. However, I think they will need to cut the numbers in the future because the current level of migration into Sydney and Melbourne is unsustainable.


Have you maximised your points via English competency and/or NAATI? 

Might be worth to go all out guns blazing given how unpredictable policy is.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Finally PM reveals the number...
> 
> Scott Morrison says he “expects” the cap on Australia’s migration intake to be slashed by 30,000, promising an improvement in how the country manages population in its “clogged” cities.
> 
> ...


Last year cap was 190,000 but final no's were around 160,000. They have been saying that same no's as last year. 
So does not change things as such less 30,000.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi All, 

Can I ask a silly question ?. Do you think that if I lodge VIC 190 visa this month, then I will stick in regional conditions?


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Last year cap was 190,000 but final no's were around 160,000. They have been saying that same no's as last year.
> So does not change things as such less 30,000.


That might be their trick. They told us there was 190 K then took in 160K, now they cut down to 160K then take in 130K only. :spy:


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

ultimate said:


> That might be their trick. They told us there was 190 K then took in 160K, now they cut down to 160K then take in 130K only. :spy:


Brother, its better not to speculate too much on data we don't have any idea about, and spooking others who are anxiously waiting for an invite. I had to go through this wait for 10 long months. (others had much longer)

What we have in front of us is the statement by PM saying he expects the number to remain same as last years territory. So that's that- 160k as of now:fingerscrossed:
When new info comes in, we will pitch in so that everyone can plan their next move accordingly.
Thanks


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> Brother, its better not to speculate too much on data we don't have any idea about, and spooking others who are anxiously waiting for an invite. I had to go through this wait for 10 long months. (others had much longer)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, totally agree with you Shahid15. Rather than channelling our energy on unpredictable things, we should work on things in our hand.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

The government has not made a decision on how many permanent migrants Australia will accept next year, immigration minister David Coleman has told SBS News.

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/no-decision-on-2019-migrant-intake-despite-reports-dutton-flagging-cut


On Friday, the Daily Telegraph reported the Home Affairs minister Peter Dutton was working on a plan to lower the formal ceiling by 30,000 places, so it would roughly reflect last year’s real intake.

SBS News contacted the offices of both Mr Dutton and Mr Coleman.

They said no decision had been made, and the cap for 2019-20 would only be set after a standard, annual “consultation” with states, employer groups and other stakeholders



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Migration Program 2018/19 - Iscah view
-------------------------------------------

There has been much media speculation and statements from government about the number of permanent visas to be granted under the 2018/19 migration program.

In my view the numbers for the program year up to June 2019 are going to be much closer to the cap of 190,000 rather than the previous year's 163,000.

The Prime Minister seems to be trying to please the extreme right of his party and also garner some extra votes in the upcoming Federal Election. The timing of the steps he has announced (State Government meetings in December 2018 and a decision to be announced in the Budget of April 2019) will not allow any changes to impact on the 2018/19 figures. Rather they will reflect on the cap for 2019/2020. (If they are in government).

Also the current government is likely to be not returned in the upcoming Federal Election where the opposition Labor party are a strong favourite to win. The Labor policy is likely to be much more generous to migrants from past history.

Finally the amount of current permanent visas already lodged and waiting a long time for their decisions, and the 2,500 invitations given to the 189 category over each of the last few months all point to a program much more likely to be near 180000/190000.

For now until we hear something different we will assume that the 189 invitations are likely to stay around 2500 each month as this will be consistent with the number of invitations issued in 2015/2016 and 2016/17 (just over 30,000 per year) before the now disposed Peter Dutton had his change in policy for 2017/18.

(Any questions to [email protected] please)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

davidng said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can I ask a silly question ?. Do you think that if I lodge VIC 190 visa this month, then I will stick in regional conditions?


It is unlikely any new amendments will retroactively affect existing invitations / applications already lodged. 

This is consistent with the changes on 1 July 2018 for the minimum points required going to 65 from 60 - existing invites and applications already lodged with 60 points were not automatically disqualified.


----------



## preeti03 (Nov 24, 2018)

What is NAATI? How can it help to increase the number of POINTS?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

preeti03 said:


> What is NAATI? How can it help to increase the number of POINTS?


NAATI (National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters) CERTIFICATION is awarded to individuals who pass the NAATI Credentialed Community Language Test can claim Credentialed Community Language (CCL) points (sometimes referred to as the ‘five bonus points’) towards skilled independent VISA 189 or state sponsored VISA 190.


----------

